# Hep b titer



## heatherwinters (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone know the correct icd-9 code to report for the Hep B series Titer?  The patient completed his series of vaccine administration and a surface antibody test was ordered.  What is the correct icd-9 code to send to the lab for this test?

Thank you.


----------



## pscott (Dec 29, 2009)

I use V700 for that, but they are mostly
internally billed, so there have been no problems!


----------

